# Whats the difference between reserved and an offer?



## Mogcabul (May 25, 2017)

i live 3 miles from the nearest FC. I signed up to deliver, but i have never waited for a reserved block, but i take all offers i see from the one by my home. i see a lot of offers daily. problem is they are all 3 hour blocks. 

im just wondering whats the difference between the 2? because i can get offers every day mon-sat.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Reserved block is held for you too you respond for a few hours

offers are for everybody including you


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Mogcabul said:


> i live 3 miles from the nearest FC. I signed up to deliver, but i have never waited for a reserved block, but i take all offers i see from the one by my home. i see a lot of offers daily. problem is they are all 3 hour blocks.
> 
> im just wondering whats the difference between the 2? because i can get offers every day mon-sat.


RESERVED Blocks are reserved just for you and only you can see them only for about 2hrs to accept or decline .

Regular OFFERS can be seen by everyone and anyone can take those.

3hr blocks is NOT a problem ... Some people can't get any.

What region and FC/WH CODE DO YOU work out of


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Solo1 why is it you need to repeat something someone else has already answered?


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Solo1 why is it you need to repeat something someone else has already answered?


I don't ... It could have been we were replying at the same time ... If you want me to, I will be more than happy to delete my reply.


----------



## Mogcabul (May 25, 2017)

i'm out of the San Francisco Bay region

i work out of the Richmond FC. in California.

apparently the need is great here, because i see on average 4-12 offers a day both here and out of Hayward CA.

I dont see many offers for San Francisco. maybe 2 per week. but those too are only 3 hour blocks.

the 2 shifts i always see are 10:30 - 1:30 or 11-2 PM i have seen a few 2-5 pm slots. but all are 3 hour slots.

today was dead. but one thing i learned this morning. If i want a block and the offers are blank. I could go to the FC and wait in the parking lot.
because the one offer that appeared today was at 09:30-12:30 and it was 09:27 am. I was 15 minutes away. so no way for me to make the start time.



I was afraid that going over the 3 hour time frame was bad. because alot of the older clients like to talk, and some have a rich history from Richmond dating back pre WW2 and to the start of Richmond.

Im semi retired, so me rushing is not that big of a deal.  but i do want to get and stay within the 3 hour allotment.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Solo1 said:


> It could have been we were replying at the same time


Timestamp says otherwise.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Timestamp says otherwise.


Lol ... You got me ... Would you like me to delete it because of the clutter.


----------



## Mogcabul (May 25, 2017)

(pulls out some popcorn lol )


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Solo1 said:


> Lol ... You got me ... Would you like me to delete it because of the clutter.


Do what you want. You seem to have all the answers for everything for being the resident Flex expert.


----------



## Flexxx (Sep 28, 2016)

Mogcabul said:


> I could go to the FC and wait in the parking lot.
> because the one offer that appeared today was at 09:30-12:30 and it was 09:27 am. I was 15 minutes away. so no way for me to make the start time.
> 
> 
> ...


Heh, that's funny. Think my longest conversation with a customer has been like two minutes, 90%+ of the time I don't even see the customer. If you go over your three hours it's not a big deal, don't rush it, work at your own pace.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Do what you want. You seem to have all the answers for everything for being the resident Flex expert.


Lol ... I contribute when I can ... Damn ... Did I hurt you in some way ... I'm sure you didn't mean to hijack this thread with your personal beef with me ... You can start a new thread ... oicu812 Vs. Solo1 if you like ... We are all here for support, right.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Flexxx said:


> Heh, that's funny. Think my longest conversation with a customer has been like two minutes, 90%+ of the time I don't even see the customer. If you go over your three hours it's not a big deal, don't rush it, work at your own pace.





Mogcabul said:


> I was afraid that going over the 3 hour time frame was bad. because alot of the older clients like to talk, and some have a rich history from Richmond dating back pre WW2 and to the start of Richmond.


Wait, why are you talking to people? This is a package delivery job, not rideshare. Are you carrying bottled water in case they feel a bit parched? And there are no "clients". Amazon is your customer, you're the contractor.

I mean, do whatever you want as far as dawdling around during your blocks, but don't complain that you're only getting paid for 3 hours of it. There's no chat factor built into the route schedules.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Solo1 said:


> Lol ... I contribute when I can


Contribution is one thing. Posting BS information you got from the internet is another.


----------



## Mogcabul (May 25, 2017)

( sits back in seat at FC eating popcorn smiling)


----------

